# My lovely wife on television



## Gordon Nore (Apr 20, 2010)

My wife Blanche was on CP24's Animal House Calls today for Toronto Pug Club with Pippin an owner-surrender pug we are fostering right now.






Blanche usually turns up on the show several times a year. The host Ann Rohmer is a strong advocate for animal rescue.


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> My wife Blanche was on CP24's Animal House Calls today for Toronto Pug Club with Pippin an owner-surrender pug we are fostering right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool.  Cute dog.  I will say, though, that the screen was SO busy!  You Canadians must have the attention spans of gnats!    I hope you guys find a good home for Pippin soon.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 20, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> I will say, though, that the screen was SO busy!  You Canadians must have the attention spans of gnats!    I hope you guys find a good home for Pippin soon.



Indeed, which is why I never watch the channel except to catch the weather ticker. It's a 24-hour news channel serving the Greater Toronto Weather. Their nightly news is simulcast on its partner station, minus all the stuff on the screen.

As for attention spans, yeah, it's worse even than CNN.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 20, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> You Canadians must have the attention spans of gnats!


 
Attention span of gnats, whatever do you, oh look something shiny over here......


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 20, 2010)

From an earlier appearance on the same program, Blanche with "Theo," one-eyed Shi Tzu with a heart murmur. We never adopted him out. He is *my* dog.

http://www.youtube.com/user/pugaluggerk#p/u/8/6wbxLpOp01Ihttp://www.youtube.com/user/pugaluggerk#p/u/4/bmjjetCAfjQ

Edit: Forgot to post the YouTube link.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 20, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Attention span of gnats, whatever do you, oh look something shiny over here......



_*Squirrel!*_


----------



## Tames D (Apr 20, 2010)

I didn't notice a busy screen. All I could see was a beautiful dog. What a beautiful little guy. Your wife is doing some excellent work Gordon.


----------



## David43515 (Apr 21, 2010)

Outstanding job. Good for her, and good for you Gordon for being smart enough to marry a good woman.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 21, 2010)

Your wife is lovely!!!! It's great that she's involved with an animal shelter. I actually signed up to volunteer at our local animal shelter and was approved, but I have yet to make it over there.  This has inspired me to get off my *** and get there. Thanks for sharing. :asian:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 21, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> Your wife is lovely!!!! It's great that she's involved with an animal shelter. I actually signed up to volunteer at our local animal shelter and was approved, but I have yet to make it over there.  This has inspired me to get off my *** and get there. Thanks for sharing. :asian:


 
Technically, the organization she volunteers for is a rescue -- in this instance, a breed-specific one focusing on pugs. It's not a brick-and-mortar shelter, such as an SPCA, Humane Society, or city-run shelter, etc. The animals may have been in shelters at some point. When they get to a rescue, such as this, they are fostered in home by members until they are ready to be adopted.

With very high-need animals, sometimes an experienced and knowledgeable foster parent like Blanche keeps them. Our dog Theo is a good example -- deaf, one-eye, heart murmur. There have also been instances where volunteers who are vet techs agree to take them on because they need specialized care.

Volunteering in a shelter is a wonderful thing to do. It brings some familial comforts into what are often noisy and high-stress environments.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 21, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Technically, the organization she volunteers for is a rescue -- in this instance, a breed-specific one focusing on pugs. It's not a brick-and-mortar shelter, such as an SPCA, Humane Society, or city-run shelter, etc. The animals may have been in shelters at some point. When they get to a rescue, such as this, they are fostered in home by members until they are ready to be adopted.
> 
> With very high-need animals, sometimes an experienced and knowledgeable foster parent like Blanche keeps them. Our dog Theo is a good example -- deaf, one-eye, heart murmur. There have also been instances where volunteers who are vet techs agree to take them on because they need specialized care.
> 
> Volunteering in a shelter is a wonderful thing to do. It brings some familial comforts into what are often noisy and high-stress environments.



That is fantastic! Kudos to you both!!! :asian: Best of luck on finding these little guys homes. I love pugs.  Wish I could have one, but my cats say NO. LOL!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 21, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Outstanding job. Good for her, and good for you Gordon for being smart enough to marry a good woman.


 
No doubt about it. I married up.


----------

